# Overige Discussie Rubrieken > Algemene medische vragen >  Vetpercentage verhogen

## MevrSanne

Ik ben 1.70, weeg 46 kg, 23 jaar, sport gem 3 uur per dag en ik wil aankomen.
Ik eet meergranenpap als ontbijt, 4 boterhammen (met boter en kaas) in de middag, vaak 2 koeken mee naar school/werk, 1 stuk fruit, vol bord avondeten om 5 en avondeten (vaak pizza) om 10. Soms ook nog een halve zak chips als ik eerder thuis ben van school/werk. Nee ik heb geen schildklierafwijking, dit is getest. Ik ben altijd al licht geweest, maar sinds ik gestopt ben met de pil ben ik 5 kg afgevallen (bijna 10% van mijn lichaamsgewicht). Dit vet is vooral van mijn borsten verdwenen, die al niet groot zijn. Ik heb al mannenarmen vanwege mijn spieren dus ik wil niet in spiermassa aankomen. Als ik meer ga eten moet ik vaak gewoon meer naar de wc. Ik hoop dat wanneer ik wat aankom ik wat meer vrouwelijke vormen krijg.

Ik heb gelezen dat je weight gain shakes hebt, maar kun je die ook gewoon bij de drogist kopen en zijn ze wel gezond, ik vind het namelijk niet persee nodig om dichtgeslibte aders en diabetes op te lopen.

----------

